# Can anyone recommend a solicitor in Aveiro district



## SueCos (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi,

I'm new to this forum - and to forums in general! Not sure how to use this, but will give it a try 

My partner and I hope to purchase a property near Castelo de Paiva. We will need to find a solicitor. Could any of you recommend one? 

Also, the property we are looking at is in traditional stone. It is very small so will need to be extended. What is it like getting planning permission in the area? 

All and every comment appreciated! 

Thanks,
Sue


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Can't help with Solicitor not my area, but I would suggest* before *you commit yourself to the purchase you check with the Camara (not the owners or estate agents) engineers department what they would allow if at all *as their is more than 1 factor to be considered*, apart from the problem a traditional stone house presents in adding an extension.

You'll need a rough plan of existing house and the property Cadernetas + a location plan if there is one and your ideal extension any new extension will have to comply with current building regs


----------



## SueCos (Nov 6, 2013)

Thank you, canoeman. That's what we plan to do. But this is something of a chicken and egg situation. We would like to check these details before we decide what kind of offer to make, but for that I presume we need to have the full details of the deeds/folio etc. Not sure we can get them from the estate agents at this stage. Or can one simply call the camara and find out? I was thinking a solicitor may be able to help.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Estate agent should supply, if their registered then by law they are supposed to check documents and ownership and hold copies, also from the 1st December owner & estate agent must have a valid Energy Certificate for property to register for sale with a Registered Estate Agent, previously it was only necessary for owner to produce at Escritura.

So with the Cadenetas (identifies property' land and location) and location, should be easy to find on Google Earth etc you should be able to ask at Camara about extending, I would think that any agent in current climate would help in any way to achieve a sale


----------

